# Taugliches Laubnetz???



## midnite (25. Aug. 2008)

Moin @ all

ich habe dieses Angebot wo all di Leute einkaufen entdeckt.

Was meint ihr? Kaufempfehlung oder nicht? Günstig ist es ja allemal


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Kann man wohl nix falsch machen.  

Gabs aber schonmal

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18904


----------



## TRT (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo,
der Preis scheint sehr attraktiv zu sein,
aber wie bekommt Ihr die Blätter vom Netz wieder runter,
damit das Netz nicht durchhängt?

Heiko


----------



## axel (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo Heiko

Ich hab in der Mitte des Teiches ein Plastekanister zu schwimmen .
Da spanne ich nach allen Seiten Schüre darüber. 
Dann das Netz drauf .
Bei mir ist es bis jetzt fast immer so gewesen das der Wind die Blätter immer vom Netz gepustet hat . 
Selten bleibt was auf den Netz liegen .
Es gibt aber professionelere Lösungen !

lg
axel


----------



## TRT (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hi Axel,
danke füe den Tip.
Wie groß ist bei Dir der Abstand zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Netz?
Habe heute 3 Netze bei Aldi gekauft, die ich zu einem Netz verbinden will.
Allerdings bin ich mir bei der praktischen Umsetzung noch nicht ganz sicher.

Heiko


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hi, 

ich hab in der mitte meines Teiches eine Styroporplatte, an der ich ein paar Holzleisten senkrecht befestigt hab. So hängt das Netz auch nciht durch. Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Bild einstellen, spricht mehr als Worte.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## marcus18488 (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hab es endlich geschafft, das Bild reinzustellen


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

gute idee , aber stürmisch darf es dann nicht werden , sonst zereißt dir doch das netz wenn sich die insel zu sehr bewegt ....
oder ?


----------



## marcus18488 (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo kleinmolli

hatte das Netz letztes Jahr auch so hängen, die Herbst und Winterstürme hat es unbeschadet überstanden. Die Styroporplatte wird von oben her vom Netz festgehalten. Sie kann sich somit nicht viel bewegen. 
Die ursprüngliche Idee hab ich eigentlich im NG Katalog abgeschaut, aber mich dann für den Eigenbau mit anderen Materialien aus Kostengründen entschieden.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo

gerade ist das Netz im Angebot

ich hatte das gleiche für das 5-fache vom Geld 

war aber sehr zufrieden damit

mfG


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Ich hatte das vor einigen Jahren auch. Aber da sind mir einige Vögel reingeflogen - ich hab sie mühsam befreien müssen. Seitdem nehme ich nur noch Netze, die so dicht sind, dass sie gut sichtbar für Tiere sind.


----------



## Dieter_B (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Dieses Netz verwende ich auch nicht mehr, weil Maschenweite zu groß und die Vögel verheddern sich gerne drinn und das Laub fällt trotzdem durch.
Nehme jetzt ein anderes Laubschutznetz, das besser sichtbar für Vögel ist.
Allerding ist das nach ca. 3 Jahren hin.
Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl auf die Firma NG zurückgreifen, mal sehn ob sich das lohnt, weil wir doch viel mehr Nadeln als Laub bei uns haben und die fallen auch durch mein Netz durch.


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hi,

das Problem mit zu kleinen Blätter und zu großen Maschen hatte ich auch - deshalb hatte auf dem Laubschutznetzt einfach noch ein Gazenetz vom Gemüsebeet liegen. Das sah von weitem aus, wie weisser Stoff und war für Vögel kein Problem. Allerdings hatten die Meisen mit dem grünen Netz auch keine Probleme - die turnten darauf rum, um an die Pflaumen zu kommen...


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo Majaberlin

dann sind es nicht die

 

die haben so 1mm dicke Schnüre und sind eigentlich bocksteif fast wie Zaun 
da könnten die Blinden Vögel gut drauf landen........
das sind nicht die dünnen Vogelschutznetze aus PVC

mfG


----------



## Dieter_B (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

@ Karsten
Dieses Netz hatte ich auch am Anfang, war mir zu sperrig.
Ich muß leider das Netz drüberlassen wenn ich nicht im Garten bin, weil wir hier sehr viele __ Reiher haben, die sich nicht durch einen Pappkameraden oder Naylonschnüre abhalten lassen, deswegen bleicht das Netz leider nach 3 jahren aus und fängt an zu reißen.
Hatte schon öfters Vögel in dem anderen Netz hängen und die da wieder zu befreien ist nicht leicht.
Aber für den Herbst werde ich auf NG umsteigen, ist zwar teuer aber ich hoffe auch besser gegen die Nadeln.
(Bin das aufsammeln der Nadeln leid).


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

stimmt 

für Nadelbäume ist das NIX   

mfG

und 
ich kauf auch bei    aldi,netto,rewe,herkules usw.


----------



## Caki04 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Sieht aber sehr dick und starr aus das Material, oder?


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Danke Karsten, das hab ich so nicht erkennen können, aber das wäre schon eine gute Alternative. Muß ich mal gucken gehen .


----------



## drwr (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo,

habe das Netz von NG jetzt seit 5 Jahren und es funktioniert gut. Meine Fische wissen schon nicht mehr wie ein blatt aussieht.
Problem waren aber die Pflanzen am Ufer. Also habe ich mir Erdspieße besorgt mit Gewinde.
Habe mir dazu in verschiedenen Höhen Edelstahlstangen gebastelt und bei diesem am einen Ende die Gewindestange eingebaut und am anderen Ende einen Türstopper befestigt,.
Das bringt im Sommer unsichtbare Erdspieße. Im Herbst drehe ich dan die Stangen in die Spieße ein . Oben nehme ich von den Türstoppern die Kappe ab lege das Netz auf und stülpe die Kappe drüber. Das ermöglicht mir zb. das Netz unbeschadet über Rosen __ Rhododendron 
etc. zu spannen. Früher habe ich entweder die Pflanzen oder das Netz ruiniert.
Vielleicht kann einer mit der Anregung was anfangen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das mit den Türstoppern würd ich gerne mal sehen - hast  Du nicht ein Foto?


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Ich habe das ähnlich gelöst, 50mm Abflußrohr und die passenden Pfosten besorgt.
Das Rohr ca. 50 cm in den Boden eingelassen, die Pfosten auf die passende Höhe zugeschnitten, oben einen Haken eingeschraubt.
Nun kann ich das Netz drüberwerfen und an den Pfosten fixieren.
Wenn ich das Netz abnehme kann ich die Pfosten rausnehmen und die eingelassenen Rohre mit einem Stein abdecken.


----------



## drwr (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo Christine,

hier diegewünschten Bilder


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Taugliches Laubnetz???*

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank, jetzt kann ich mir das besser vorstellen (und evtl. für meinen Teich umsetzen).


----------

